# Western Maryland Trout Fishing Trip



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Spent the last 4 days in Western Maryland/West Virginia trout fishing with my buddies. We fished the Youk, Casselman, and the North Branch of the Potomac rivers. Beautiful scenery and NO PEOPLE!


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Mighty pretty places, eh ? Pretty trout, congrats !
Was just up above Barnum, on the lake.
Walleye were hard to find, but were hungry.
Several small bass too.
Ooops, damn, don't tell everybody


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

Beautiful shots! Makes me remember trout fishing in Pa. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Big Rad said:


> Beautiful shots! Makes me remember trout fishing in Pa. Thank you for sharing.


Me too except the trout streams in the part of NY I lived in (Peekskill on the Hudson River) were never as large as these. I spent most of my time fishing trout streams and reservoirs in the Adirondack mountains.

No Powerbait fishing in NY or Western MD! Lures only...


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

I used panther martin / rooster tails almost exclusively. Powerbait came out when I was in my teens. I rarely used it because that meant you were "dead stick" fishing. Nothing could beat the thrill of seeing the fish streak after my spinner, or watching a brown smash a lure from a deep pool and leap out the water. That was sweet water fishing at its best!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Spinners are over rated out there. All my trout hit large 1/2 oz spoons no less. I've had many days catching dozens of trout on spoons. Best day on the North Branch of the Potomac (above and below the dam) was 5 fish all over 20". One fat rainbow went 25".

Colors are TOP SECRET! LOL!


----------



## doomdealer (Apr 10, 2013)

Sandcrab said:


> Spinners are over rated out there. All my trout hit large 1/2 oz spoons no less. I've had many days catching dozens of trout on spoons. Best day on the North Branch of the Potomac (above and below the dam) was 5 fish all over 20". One fat rainbow went 25".
> 
> Colors are TOP SECRET! LOL!


I saw a guy with about 3 or 24"+ trout, and said it was an ok day. I was in my truck, in the parking lot, and he offered me a beer. I really wanted one, but he was the sheriff of the county. Seemed like it was on the up and up, but I didn't want to find out.


----------



## Arnav (Dec 17, 2020)

Here's one from the lake above Barnum, last fall, 40' deep, right on the bottom. Caught 22 walleye that day, this trout surprised me. Jig head w/night crawler.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

We RJ lake a couple of years ago when it was down 30 or 40'. That was tough fishing. Even the boat ramp was a nitemare as it did not go into the water! A couple of bass was all we caught all on small crankbaits...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Personally, I like the areas above the dam better especially since they are so remote that you never see anyone else fishing there...


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

When I lived in Bowie, I hit the local area trout waters- Gunpowder, Daniel's Dam Area, Morgan Run, etc. for fly fishing - or spinning - catch and release waters. It wasn't until I started fishing out in Garrett County that I got to see trout rivers like those in the Western United States.

For anyone who wants to take their trout fishing to the next level, head out to West Maryland to see nature's beauty at it's finest. I love it so much, I make one day trips out there from Dover DE.


----------



## Danta (Sep 22, 2015)

thanks for the report


----------



## Judy A. (May 19, 2015)

Excellent report - thanks for sharing. Love the pictures!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks. It is beautiful out there. I make at least 3 trips a year out there now that I'm retired.


----------

